# Аномалия развития позвоночника. Операция?



## Darya.O (25 Май 2014)

Здравствуйте! Мне 23 года.
Боли в спине появились с 13 лет. С 5 до 14 я занималась художественной гимнастикой. В последний год тренировок боли были почти после каждого занятия, но на утро проходили. После завершения тренировок боли приходили как минимум раз в год без видимых причин, а так же при сильных стрессах.
В мае 2013 года боли стали учащаться. Появились приступы боли в пояснице, которые продолжались в течении недели, почти каждый месяц. Периодически появлялась боль справа, чуть ниже поясницы, которая иногда спускалась вниз по ягодице. Боль в пояснице при наклонах вперед. Раньше я могла провести стоя час, после чего появлялась боль, но это время стало постепенно сокращаться. К марту 2014 года боль появлялась через 10 минут, если стоять не двигаясь. В декабре 2013 года было обострение на левую сторону. Особенно больно было именно в моменты, когда встаешь или садишься. Кололи артрозан, мидокалм, три дня новокаин. Когда к марту боли были почти постоянны, я проходила очередное лечение, в котором мне выписали стероидное противовоспалительное "метилпреднизолон". После него мне стало значительно легче. Боль в пояснице ушла. Осталась лишь периодическая боль справа. В итоге продолжительного лечения (увт, массаж) врач сказал, что единственный способ вылечиться - это операция "Трансверзэктомия и спондилодез в пояснично-крестцовом сегменте".
На данный момент стоять могу в течении 30 минут, ходить в течении часа, после чего поясница становится сильно уставшей и нужно обязательно сесть или лечь. Не поднимаю ничего тяжелого, везде стараюсь сесть, не делаю ничего в наклоне.

Из диагнозов: Люмбализация S1, Спина бифида, Спондилолистез L5, Дископатия L5-S1, Синдром грушевидной мышцы, Нестабильность L5-S1 (?), грыжа L4-L5, грыжа L5-S1, дефекты Шморля L3-L5.
Имеются МРТ, рентген лежа, денситометрия, диагнозы разных врачей.

Хотелось бы услышать советы по поводу образа жизни, какой спорт разрешен в данном случае, нужно ли укреплять мышцы спины и каким образом, будет ли ощутимая польза от плавания, необходима ли операция и является ли она единственным решением проблемы?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2014)

анализы крови на ревмопробы сдавали?


----------



## Darya.O (29 Май 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> анализы крови на ревмопробы сдавали?



Нет. Никаких анализов крови не назначали.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2014)

сдайте:
1.Общий анализ крорви
2. Биохимический анализ крови:
-СРБ
-антистрептолизин О
-ревмофактор
3. Антиген гистосовместимости HLA–B27


----------



## Darya.O (29 Май 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> сдайте:
> 1.Общий анализ крорви
> 2. Биохимический анализ крови:
> -СРБ
> ...


А можно узнать о цели этих анализов?

И вообще по поводу правильности описанных диагнозов? 
Мне сказали, что операция нужна из-за поперечного отростка S1, который будто бы пережимает нерв справа. Хотелось бы узнать так ли это? И влияют ли на боль грыжи, какова их роль во всем этом?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2014)

Darya.O написал(а):


> Хотелось бы узнать так ли это?


))) вообще-то аномалия поперечного на снимке у вас слева...))))


----------



## Darya.O (29 Май 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ))) вообще-то аномалия поперечного на снимке у вас слева...))))



Мне уже и слева и справа говорили)) 
Но один из врачей сказал, что на снимке право и лево перепутали, судя по осмотру... 

А вообще болит периодически справа. Вот вчера вообще вся правая нога ныла, была какая то гудящая от поясницы и до пятки.
Хотя обострение однажды было на левую сторону.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Май 2014)

Darya.O написал(а):


> Но один из врачей сказал, что на снимке право и лево перепутали, судя по осмотру...


 вау))))) как неожиданно))) а на МРТ так же перепутали и не той стороной в аппарат засунули? ну клоуны)))))

Сдавайте анализы, нужно посмотреть что в крови, раз Вы так замечательно на метипред ответили...


----------

